# Ebay Funny..



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Check out the 3rd picture, and now the extra info he's added.

Funnier part for me is that he lives less than 10 mins from me in the next town...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0082920699

Nick


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Quality!!! 



> Standard terms and conditions apply ie you bring her back fully inflated and empty of all fluids!!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

He should have checked what was in shot before he took that pic ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Nem said:


> Check out the 3rd picture, and now the extra info he's added.
> 
> Funnier part for me is that he lives less than 10 mins from me in the next town...
> 
> ...


Nick, trust you to find that!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Were you looking for the doll or the gearbox?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Well spotted Nick , :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think he might be  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

